# Fun in the Snow



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

George's first snow ......


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like he was having fun.

is he loyal like a dog? I would be worried to let some of my pets run outside. I would be afraid they would take off running.


----------



## SHizzle (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, I love ferrets!!!!! He is having a jolly old time ;D


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww cute. I miss my ferret. I dont think my bearded dragon would like the snow much...lol He is pretty at home here in houston, where it was almost 80 today.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I trust them as long as we are standing right there LOL
The female takes one look out the door and is like ARE YOU NUTS!! 
They go out with me a lot, and are harness trained, But I like to let them run in the yard too.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Real cool little critter.


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

i miss mine i breed mine i had 2 females and 2 males they got along well together and i at times let them run around outside to they are so much fun to watch


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

BAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH! 

So cute!


----------

